# Getting goats - Toggenburg or Nigerian/Pygmy cross?



## merlg (May 20, 2013)

I have 1.5 acres with an electric fence around it, probably 1 acre of that is really dense woodland full of buckthorn, boxelder, garlic mustard, burdock, catnip, motherwort, etc.  It's very undeveloped.

I have an opportunity to get goats from different places.

2 dry Toggenburg females, 3 and 5 years old (mother & daughter) for $100ea
or
2 to 4 dry Nigerian Dwarf/Pygmy crosses (doelings) for $100ea

My main goal is to milk them.  I'm really not worried about total production because it will just be the family drinking it.  I do like the fact that Nigerians and Pygmys have a higher milk fat %.

Hopefully they will get the majority of their food from the pasture and supplement hay in the winter.  The less grain I have to buy for milking the better.  I know the Toggenburg will require some during milking, but not sure about the crosses.

Any opinions on which direction I should go?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 20, 2013)

Toggs have a reputation for VERY goaty flavored milk.....does that matter?

Pygmy/NDs will give less milk.

You will most likely find that you want to supply grain (or sprouts or another supplement) as they (dairy goats) give drastically more milk when supplemented, that is why the practice is so widely used.


----------



## babsbag (May 20, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Toggs have a reputation for VERY goaty flavored milk.....does that matter?
> 
> Pygmy/NDs will give less milk.
> 
> You will most likely find that you want to supply grain (or sprouts or another supplement) as they (dairy goats) give drastically more milk when supplemented, that is why the practice is so widely used.


x2

Some toggs have what I conside undrinkable milk (I own one)


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 20, 2013)

I milked a pygmy and a Nubian last year.  Nubian milk is mighty tasty, but Pygmy milk is incredible.  I would try to hide it  to keep it for myself, but there's only so may places in a refrigerator that you can hide milk, lol.


----------



## kstaven (May 20, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> ragdollcatlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diet is a much bigger factor than breed.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 20, 2013)

Will you be milking by hand? I would suggest milking the Nigee/Pygmy before buying mostly for milk. Preferably the goats you are buying or at least a full sister or the doe's dam. Some are hard to milk and others not so bad, but generally not as easy as most full size goats.

I second tasting the Togg milk. Many are just fine, but you don't want to get stuck with lots of milk you don't like. 

You could always get two of each.


----------



## lovinglife (May 21, 2013)

Diet does play a part in milk taste, but I know each goat is different even on the same diet.   Had 5 milk goats on the same food, only drank two of the goats milk, the rest went to the animals, which they loved, so all is well.


----------



## babsbag (May 21, 2013)

I have milked 8 goats in the 5 years I have owned them all on straight alfalfa and dairy grain. All have good milk except for the togg. I wish I had tasted it first. But I understand that it can be any breed and food does play a roll. 

She milks easily and has a lot of milk. Dogs love it.


----------



## merlg (May 26, 2013)

Fullhousefarm said:
			
		

> Will you be milking by hand? I would suggest milking the Nigee/Pygmy before buying mostly for milk. Preferably the goats you are buying or at least a full sister or the doe's dam. Some are hard to milk and others not so bad, but generally not as easy as most full size goats.
> 
> I second tasting the Togg milk. Many are just fine, but you don't want to get stuck with lots of milk you don't like.
> 
> You could always get two of each.


Yeah, I decided to get two of each 

Unfortunately they are dry so I can't taste their milk.  I got the two purebread Toggs today and in a few weeks will be getting a Nigerian dwarf (I think it's a purebred, but no papers) and a nigerian/boer cross.  I won't be able to milk the cross, but the udder on the Nigerian even when dry looked great.

Hopefully the Toggs have good tasting milk, otherwise I'll be making a lot of strong cheese!


----------



## kstaven (May 28, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> I have milked 8 goats in the 5 years I have owned them all on straight alfalfa and dairy grain. All have good milk except for the togg. I wish I had tasted it first. But I understand that it can be any breed and food does play a roll.
> 
> She milks easily and has a lot of milk. Dogs love it.


Reduce the Toggs grain and you will find a huge difference in taste.


----------



## babsbag (May 28, 2013)

kstaven said:
			
		

> babsbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now her milk production has dropped from almost aabout 3/4 gallon a day to a little over a quart. Even when I separate her from her boy at night her milk production is really poor. She has never been fond of the grain and I thought that maybe that was why her milk production has dropped. I am buying her some BOSS today and some alfalfa pellets.

 She has extremely large teats, over an inch in diameter at the top. Her teats weep milk when she is overly engorged, which doesn't happen anymore. They don't leak milk out fo the orifices, they actually weep milk from the sides, like a sponge. Weird.


----------

